# Victoria Wood RIP 1953 - 2016



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Sad news indeed.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, I'm feeling very sad. I really liked Victoria Wood - I thought she was incredibly talented, and I connected with her Northern view of life. She was only 62 - cancer. 
Rest in peace, Victoria. :angel:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Very sad. I didn't know she was ill.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2016)

Well, beat me on the bottom with the Woman's Weekly.

RIP.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Very sad to learn of Victoria Wood's death - a really distinctive comedian. Acorn Antiques will stay with me forever, but I can remember her as a breath of fresh air way back on her regular spot on _That's Life! _. She'll be much missed.

RIP, indeed.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Wonderfully talented. 'Housewife, 49' was simply brilliant.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

A very, very gifted woman who managed to put a new spin on both the mundanity of everyday life and the foibles of everyday people. I even enjoyed that 'serious' series when she travelled by train to various places in the north of the country. Only 'Dinnerladies' disappointed - I always thought it was a little weak but I'm sure many loved it.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Saw her at the Royal Albert Hall and with manic energy and her homely personality it didn't' seem like a big place at all. NO airs and graces whatsoever, just talent. 

I wil miss her and her lovely, slightly shy, smile.

I think this is part of the end of a generation. Wogan, Ronnie Corbett and her were all part of a TV 'company', so familiar to anyone over 40, that they seemed to be on view every time you switched on. That kind of ubiquity and longevity is a thing of the past.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Two soups?

An actual comic genius.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Gasp! 

I was on holiday last week and missed this completely - if I hadn't logged onto TC, I wouldn't have known

She seemed 'nice' as well as talented. 62 is very young. Sad.


----------

